# Apple TV ne reconnait pas le réseau sans fil



## azgar77 (6 Février 2009)

J'ai commandé au père Noël , un Apple TV  40 Go, chez un revendeur près de chez moi, commandé fin novembre, reçu le 24 décembre : l'honneur était sauf.

je connecte la chose sur un écran plat, dans le salon, de l'autre côté de la maison ( distance estimé 13 m) le bureau,

un Imac 20' intel core duo 2,33 GHz, qui d'après les forums a des soucis potentiels avec Airport. je precise que je n'ai pas de borne Airport, pensant que la connexion se ferait sans.

je viens d'essayer avec 2,5 m de distance : même résultat, lors de l'installation l'Apple TV ne reconnait aucun réseau sans fil.

l'imac ne me semble pas stable non plus.

est il préférable que je m'oriente vers une connexion Ethernet par CPL, changer la carte Airport de l'imac , si c'est possible, me procurer une borne Airport ( bonjour pour le coût du DD multimédia !!!)

ou alors m'abonner au club des Cyber-neuneus ? :rateau:


----------



## azgar77 (7 Février 2009)

Merci d'avance


----------



## ipascm (8 Février 2009)

simple question mais, as tu crée un réseau sans fil via ton imac ou ta box ou ton routeur sans fil...désolé mais ca n'est pas précisé dans ton post


----------



## azgar77 (10 Février 2009)

je créé le réseau de la manière suivante :

j'active airport, puis je crée un réseau "iMac" sur le canal 11.

après avoir taper deux fois mon mot de passe système, 

l'icone airport intègre un écran, au bout de 30 secondes environ, le statut Airport passe en " analyse" par intermittence. le nom du réseau apparait précédé par un cochage.

je te précise que mon FAI est télé2 ( modem ethernet) : il serai peu être temps de passer à la box ?!!! :mouais:

j'habite à la campagne : pas en zone blanche mais presque, 1 Mo max par orange. ( désolé ) 

Sinon j'avais lu dans un forum l'existence d'un soft permettant de controler et optimiser le réseau sans fil : Istumbler. release 98

résultat  : alors que les périphériques bluetooth sont visibles : claver, souris, téléphones ...
le réseau sans fil reste invisible.

si je peux te donner plus de précisions ...   :rose:


----------



## ipascm (11 Février 2009)

humm ca a l'air pas mal pourtant, et que fais tu du coté de ton apple TV? ca pourrait nous aider certainement... as tu, ou non, un cable ethernet de connecté?

vois tu ton réseau imac sans fil via d'autres périphériques, ipod touch, iphone ou autres PC (si tu en as evidemment...)?


----------



## azgar77 (11 Février 2009)

je n'ai pas sous la main ce type de matériel; je vais essayer d'emprunter un détecteur de réseau sans fil à un pote. 

excuses moi pour ma réactivité moyenne et mon humour à l'emporte pièce un peu primaire : je suis éleveur bovin, il faut bien que je rentre dans mon image de bouseux arrieré !!!

just kidding


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2009)

azgar77 a dit:


> excuses moi pour ma réactivité moyenne et mon humour à l'emporte pièce un peu primaire : je suis éleveur bovin, il faut bien que je rentre dans mon image de bouseux arrieré !!!
> 
> just kidding



Si le 77 de ton pseudo est un indicatif départemental, nous sommes peu ou prou"pays", moi, je suis éleveur d'octets, donc, entre collègues,  je vais essayer de t'aider :

Je vois déjà une piste pour ton problème : tu utilises deux réseaux distincts sur ton Mac, et ça, ça risque bien d'être rédhibitoire, ethernet et wifi cohabitent mal, car le Mac ne sait pas être "client DHCP" sur un réseau et "serveur DHCP"  sur un autre (exception faite du "partage internet"). Je pense que tes difficultés viennent de là.

Une box WiFi disposant d'un mode routeur serait effectivement une solution pour tout gérer sur le même réseau, ou une borne airport, à laquelle tu relierait ton modem ethernet.

Pour la "zone", une indication : là ou je suis, pour tous les FAI, Orange compris, je suis en zone "IP-ADSL" (ou "zone non dégroupée" si tu préfères), tous, sauf Free, chez qui je suis en dégroupage total. Donc utiliser Orange comme critère de faisabilité est une erreur. Rien n'est certain, mais aller sur le site de Free, et leur donner ton N° de téléphone pour savoir quelles offres ils peuvent te proposer ne coûte rien.


----------



## azgar77 (13 Février 2009)

je reviens de mon atelier, d'où j'ai sorti une clé de détection wifi  

J'active Airport, créé par défaut le réseau iMac ( canal 11),

5 secondes after, vla ty pas qui part dans l'analyse de je ne sais pas quoi.

et le ponpon, c'est la clé ( pas la clé des champs), qui détecte que dalle ( si le bluethooth : claviert & souris sans fil ) : wifi, niet, nada ...    ( Airport activé !!! )

ça sent le retour en SAV :hein:

ou alors faut une chti box pour faire monter la mayonnaise


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

azgar77 a dit:


> je reviens de mon atelier, d'où j'ai sorti une clé de détection wifi
> 
> J'active Airport, créé par défaut le réseau iMac ( canal 11),



Attends, tu crées le réseau comment ? Parce que le Mac, c'est pas un routeur, à moins de créer un réseau "ad-hoc" (direct poste à poste), c'est normal que tu ne détectes rien, tant qu'il n'est pas connecté, le Mac est passif !


----------



## azgar77 (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, tu crées le réseau comment ? Parce que le Mac, c'est pas un routeur, à moins de créer un réseau "ad-hoc" (direct poste à poste), c'est normal que tu ne détectes rien, tant qu'il n'est pas connecté, le Mac est passif !



Donc, il me manque un routeur, je pensais que le Mac suffisait pour monter un réseau;  

en ce cas, quel solution me proposes tu ?

Au fait le 77 : c'est mon chiffre porte bonheur.  
ceci dit le 77 est vachement rural : y a un paquet de céréaliers pollueurs ...

Je suis en Normandie, les bocages, la verdure, un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes;
sauf pour le net, il existe des connexions sat sponsorisés par le conseil général, et le upload qu'est ce que j'en fait !!!
tu me diras : fallais pas se retirer dans le trou du c... du monde

Merci d'avance pour tes conseils, 

je vais prendre le temps d'aller voir sur le forum réseau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

azgar77 a dit:


> Donc, il me manque un routeur, je pensais que le Mac suffisait pour monter un réseau;
> 
> en ce cas, quel solution me proposes tu ?



A vrai dire, je n'en sais rien, je ne connais pas l'AppleTV, mais je ne vois que deux possibilités : 

- Soit tu peux relier Mac et AppleTV via un réseau "ad Hoc", mais ça, je ne sais pas si l'AppleTV le permet, si la réponse est "oui", alors, c'est ce qu'il faut faire : dans le menu Airport du Mac, tu choisis "créer un réseau", tu choisis les différents éléments, (canal, type de clé et clé), et ensuite, tu connectes l'AppleTV à ce réseau (s'il le permet). 

- Soit l'AppleTV ne supporte pas le réseau "ad hoc", et dans ce cas, il te faut un routeur !


----------



## azgar77 (15 Février 2009)

je viens de mater l'applestore, plus précisément la borne Airport extrême.

au vue de la connectique, cela parait correct et est visiblement compatible avec l'appleTV :

le gars peut y connecter son modem ethernet d'y a 5 ans.

l'embêtant est que si le gars y veut passer à la Box, ça fera double emploi.

c'est un peu balot, d'avoir attendu autant de temps pour s'apercevoir que c'est indispensable à la mise en place d'un réseau; j'ai eu affaire à un vendeur de chaussettes. :hein:

en fait de box, t'as l'air allergique à la Live box


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2009)

azgar77 a dit:


> en fait de box, t'as l'air allergique à la Live box



Moi ? Ça se voit tant que ça ? En fait, je suis allergique à Orange (en tant que FAI), dont le principe en matière d'internet est "payer plus pour avoir moins", et qui facture tout en supplément (dont la fameuse livebox, qui, si elle n'ont (il y en a plusieurs &#8230; différentes) pas changé ces deux ou trois dernières années, sont de belles m&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230.

Depuis plus de 4 ans chez Free, je suis passé par étapes successives de (en débit réel, pas théorique) 1 Mb/s à 8 Mb/s, de la Freebox v4 à la Freebox v5 (celle dont le boîtier TV fait magnétoscope numérique avec disque dur de 40 Go et possibilité d'en brancher un externe, me faisant ainsi faire l'économie d'un AppleTV)), de la téléphonie "comprise dans le forfait" à la seule France à celle vers je ne sais plus combien de pays étrangers (qui m'a permis, entre autre d'avoir de longues heures de communication avec mon fils lors de son semestre d'études à Québec, chose que je n'aurais jamais pu me payer sans ça), tout en restant toujours à 29,99 &#8364;/mois. Ah, et la Freebox, je ne la loue pas en supplément, et je ne l'ai pas achetée, elle est comprise dans le prix !

Et en plus, chez moi, avec Free, je suis en dégroupage total, avec Orange, je serais encore en IP-ADSL, avec la facture France Télécom en plus, donc (l'abonnement), soit 15 &#8364; de plus par mois, environ.

Tu comprends mieux mon "allergie" ? 



Bon, cela dit, avant de casser ta tirelire pour une borne "Airport", tu as essayé, en réseau "ad-hoc" (Modem <-> Mac via ethernet, et Mac <-> AppleTV via Wifi) ?


----------



## ipascm (16 Février 2009)

ah si les modérateur relancent le sujet apple Tv vs Freebox... on est mal parti... mais revenons à ton problème:

1 - As tu essayé de connecter ton apple TV en ethernet à ton imac? déja,ca serait peut être une première base (du moins ca te permettrait de synchroniser au moins une première fois)

2 - Ensuite, je suis étonné que tu parles de bluetooth, je crois comprendre que tu ne fais pas d'amalgame, mais à priori, cela n'a certainement rien à voir avec ton problème.

3 - Enfin, pourrais tu nous donner plus d'info sur le système de ton imac, car si c'est tiger, les trops nombreux bugs liés à l'airport (justement moulinage,  perte de réseau inoppiné, etc) m'ont fait passer à Leo, qui pour ma part ne connais plus ces problèmes. (mais un peu plus poussif je trouve)

-> Il y a eu de nombreuses mises à jour sur tiger concernant airport à cause de la stabilité, ton problème vient peut etre et certainement de la... As tu fais les dernières mise à jour système (un peu basique comme réponse mais on ne sait jamais).


----------



## azgar77 (16 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, cela dit, avant de casser ta tirelire pour une borne "Airport", tu as essayé, en réseau "ad-hoc" (Modem <-> Mac via ethernet, et Mac <-> AppleTV via Wifi) ?


 
oui Pascal

Entre deux , j'ai effectivement connecté le dd Multimédia que l'on connait par ethernet; et là tout s'est bien passé, j'ai pu facilement "synchronisé" par le biais de Itunes.

le doute m'est venu lorsque j'ai rebranché l'Ap. TV dans mon salon; mais non, rien d'anormal.

concernant le réseau et pour répondre à IPASCM, mon iMac tourne sous Leopard OS X version 10.5.6; je crois que je fais régulièrement les mises à jour 

le réseau n'est jamais stable, un peu comme tu dis   Istumbler ne détecte rien !!!

Restons zen, il me faut absolument un routeur, Box ou borne, je remercie Pascal pour ton argumentation pro Free. Je vais booster mes voisins pour que l'on fasse une pétition au maire, afin qu'il nous installe un répéteur plus proche ( je suis environ à 7,5 Km du Centrale  ). Pouvoir monter à 2 Méga, on peut rêver de temps en temps.

Au final, je pense ne pas garder l'Apple TV : opter pour un mac mini me parait plus judicieux; mais cela est une autre histoire car c'est bientôt mon anniv, si vous vouler passer une week end au vert je vous invite


----------

